# Kelly Worden Blog!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 8, 2007)

http://wordenreality.blogspot.com/

Kelly's website:
http://www.kellyworden.com/


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 8, 2007)

I did not have the blog link befor thanks


----------

